# Need a new set of STURDY grill tools!!



## lonestarmedic (Jan 11, 2016)

Tired of stuff bending, breaking, rusting. Have a Cusinart set now that is decent but round handles rotate in my hand. I bought a $70.00 set and it bent inloading the 20 pound prime rib. Took back and got a full refund. Help a guy find a set of real tools. Spatula, hinged tongs, knife, and a fork.


----------



## joe black (Jan 11, 2016)

Weber has a set of stainless tongs, spatula and fork that look really heavy duty.  As far as a 20# prime rib is concerned, I would get a good pair of gloves.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

Ditto on the Weber tools, and the gloves!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 12, 2016)

Restaurant supply store. Stainless tongs are cheap, as are spatulas and knives. The crap they're passing off as tongs these days is ridiculous. 
With tongs and a spatula there is no need for a fork. As for the 20lb roast, I agree on the gloves. That's asking a lot of even the sturdiest tongs. 
By the way, if you can't find a restaurant supply store or find food service tongs online, oxo makes pretty good ones at decent prices.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 12, 2016)

If  have a restaurant supply store nearby, check there. Tell them what you need. Most of the consumer stuff you buy isn't designed to be moving 20lb prime rib roasts.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 12, 2016)

AK1- the tools I had supposedly were!
I did have my trusty orange silicone gloves. So all was saved. Just makes me made when things do not hold up as advertised. I am checking some commercial avenues, thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing as Tongs or Spatulas designed for more than moving Burgers, Dogs and Steaks around. Even the heaviest constructed restaurant supply stuff won't lift more than 10lbs with a single tool. Two Tongs, yes but 20lbs opened as wide as needed to move a Rib Roast is pushing the limit. I have easily moved 20Lb+ Turkeys with 2 sets of 12 inch tongs. Look at Crestware 16 inch Extra Heavy Duty Tongs for a good set. Two good Pot Forks like those from Dexter Russel will do well for lifting and slicing. A 14 inch Slicing Knife from Dexter-Russel or the less expensive Victorinox is a must have as well. For a Spatula/Turner anything with a full tang like a Lamson and Goodnow  3" X 8" Turner will last a lifetime...JJ


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 12, 2016)

Chef Jimmy J
Thank you for the suggestions. I agree that tongs are not made for heavy work. I have a few Dexter knives and carving forks. Love the quality. I will investigate your suggestions. Spatula, tongs, and fork are my concerns. I do not usually use a fork on the grill but do like a sturdy one when needed.


----------



## venture (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't like to buy "sets" of almost anything.  Most items sold as BBQ tools are garbage.

I like the restaurant supply store.  Many items even the hardware store?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## damascusmaker (Jan 13, 2016)

Lonestarmedic, sounds like you're in Texas. There are a bunch of local blacksmith clubs in Texas. Go to the Artist Blacksmith Association of North America (ABANA) site and find the chapter nearest you. There will be someone in that club that can make tools as heavy as you want. Or join and let them teach you.


----------



## tds73 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am  a little late to the party, but I have found the Pampered Chef tongs to be the strongest so far. The way they are formed, you can get a good grip on things and when you squeeze them on something they do not flex, like all other brands I have tried. Their spatula is pretty bada** also. I would highly recommend both these items. I just bought these items for christmas presents and found ebay to be the best deal.

As for the 20 lb roast, I think that either 2 of the Pampered tongs would work or gloves like found at Texasbbqrub.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 15, 2016)

I have two of this type of spatula, which I call a Klingon Battle Spatula ("We kill our meat directly on the grill") extra points for the bottle opener.

It's very sturdy The fork tines look nasty but the image doesn't well show the serrated blade along the other edge. This would make an extremely nasty slashing weapon that no one would expect.













BIZ%2015%20ACC.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Jan 15, 2016






I have a few strong forks, and a good knife that's like a hefty kitchen knife on a 24-inch handle.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Jan 21, 2016)

I like the blacksmith idea!!! Forged forks would be great.

Klingon Battle Spatula looks good. Not sure on the fork side though.

I am still working on this problem. Will report back when I find the stuff I like

JB


----------



## lonestarmedic (Feb 20, 2016)

FOUND MY TOOLS!!!
Bought some things off Amazon. Commercial kitchen tools from Winco. The forks are tempered and will stab and pick up a 20lb brisket at the tips!! The heavy turner picked up 12-14 lb. Pork butts without a bit of flex. The long flexible turner slides under burgers and seafood and flips with ease. The tongs are 20 inch Oxo Good Grips. No twisting and good tensile strength.

The heavy turner and the 18 inch fork are primative weapons of war!! Yes that stout. Put an edge on the sides of the heavy turner and cleave your enemies in two. Stab with the fork, lift and impale them.

And not a tool above 15 dollars. Turners at and below 10 dollars. These are really hidden gems.













BBQ tools.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 20, 2016


















Winco forks.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 20, 2016


















Winco 12 fork.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 20, 2016


















Winco 18 fork.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 20, 2016


















Winco 4x8 turner.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 20, 2016


















Winco 20 long turner flexible.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 20, 2016


















Oxo 20 inch tongs.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks great! Best of luck with them all...JJ


----------

